

Happy birthday Pi - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/unleashed/44652.html

======
te_platt
From the article: 'Oxford mathematician E.C. Titchmarsh wrote that: "It can be
of no practical use to know that Pi is irrational, but if we can know, it
surely would be intolerable not to know."'

I'm not much of a mathematician but I can at least relate.

~~~
dwwoelfel
I don't think Titchmarsh had fully thought that statement through. Would the
concept "irrational" be interesting if it didn't have a practical use?

To illustrate: Pi, 6, and 86 are three elements of the dwwoelfel set. I think
that even the most curious mathematician could tolerate not knowing that fact.

------
wlievens
In addition, it's PI day in 10 days (3/14).

~~~
wlievens
Today!

